# McAfee creator murder suspect in Belize



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2012/11/12/us-antivirus-legend-john-mcafee-wanted-for-murder-in-belize/


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Well I guess good guys can be bad guys...


----------

